# errors after Baselayout update

## urmel

Hello all,

after running yesterdays baselayout / openrc upgrade on an amd64 gentoo I receive several errors.

For example :

```

sudo /etc/init.d/spamd restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 60: config_eth0:1=xxx.xxx.xxx.114 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 61: config_eth0:2=xxx.xxx.xxx.115 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 62: config_eth0:3=xxx.xxx.xxx.116 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 63: config_eth0:4=xxx.xxx.xxx.117 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 64: config_eth0:5=xxx.xxx.xxx.118 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 65: config_eth0:6=xxx.xxx.xxx.119 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 66: config_eth0:7=xxx.xxx.xxx.120 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 67: config_eth0:8=xxx.xxx.xxx.121 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 68: config_eth0:9=xxx.xxx.xxx.122 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 96: xxx.xxx.xxx.0/24 via xxx.xxx.xxx.126: No such file or directory

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 142: xxx.xxx.xxx.1: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 60: config_eth0:1=xxx.xxx.xxx.114 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 61: config_eth0:2=xxx.xxx.xxx.115 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 62: config_eth0:3=xxx.xxx.xxx.116 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 63: config_eth0:4=xxx.xxx.xxx.117 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 64: config_eth0:5=xxx.xxx.xxx.118 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 65: config_eth0:6=xxx.xxx.xxx.119 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 66: config_eth0:7=xxx.xxx.xxx.120 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 67: config_eth0:8=xxx.xxx.xxx.121 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 68: config_eth0:9=xxx.xxx.xxx.122 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127: command not found

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 96: xxx.xxx.xxx.0/24 via xxx.xxx.xxx.126: No such file or directory

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/net: line 142: xxx.xxx.xxx.1: command not found                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Stopping spamd ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting spamd ...

```

Here are the lines in my  /etc/conf.d/net ( basicly only removed the bash style arrays )

```

config_eth0="xxx.xxx.xxx.113 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127"  

config_eth0:1="xxx.xxx.xxx.114 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127"

config_eth0:2="xxx.xxx.xxx.115 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127"

config_eth0:3="xxx.xxx.xxx.116 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127"

config_eth0:4="xxx.xxx.xxx.117 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127"

config_eth0:5="xxx.xxx.xxx.118 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127"

config_eth0:6="xxx.xxx.xxx.119 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127"

config_eth0:7="xxx.xxx.xxx.120 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127"

config_eth0:8="xxx.xxx.xxx.121 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127"

config_eth0:9="xxx.xxx.xxx.122 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127"

routes_eth0="default via xxx.xxx.xxx.126"        

        "xxx.xxx.xxx.0/24 via xxx.xxx.xxx.126"      

fallback_eth0="xxx.xxx.xxx.113 netmask 255.255.255.0"

fallback_route_eth0="default via xxx.xxx.xxx.126"

```

Any ideas what I missed out or what causes the errors ?

----------

## v_andal

Maybe /etc/init.d/net.ethX symlinks?

----------

## krinn

```

config_eth0:1="xxx.xxx.xxx.114 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127" 

```

special chars need to be convert to underscore

config_eth0:1 -> config_eth0_1

sorry i don't know where i've read that, it's been too long i've switch to openrc

and :

routes_eth0="default via xxx.xxx.xxx.126"

"xxx.xxx.xxx.0/24 via xxx.xxx.xxx.126"

----------

## urmel

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> config_eth0:1="xxx.xxx.xxx.114 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast xxx.xxx.xxx.127" 
> ...

 

Prolly in openrc/net.example .. Changed it to "_" syntax and the errors are gone.

The old syntax still works tho since all the interfacews came up correct even with

the ":" syntax

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> and :
> 
> routes_eth0="default via xxx.xxx.xxx.126"
> ...

 

yeah my typo caused that error

thanks for the replies

----------

## dberkholz

Can you please add [SOLVED] to the beginning of your thread's subject?

----------

